# Plastibell circumcisions don't hurt



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

A new young mama found my myspace page and wrote me about some some questions regarding natural birth and circumcision. I informed her about many things, including the fact that the pain of the surgery is torture for the infant. She wrote me back and said her son didn't feel any pain because it was a plastibell circumcsion.







I don't know who told her that but I am just so angry that this kind of thing is being spread around. I sent her this: http://www.cirp.org/library/procedure/plastibell/ I am waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

I've heard that more than once. People think there's no cutting with the plastibell and there is! Not to mention the tearing and crushing too! And with the plastibell, you get the added horrible-ness of the skin dying and rotting till it falls off. I think it's probably a common myth. No doubt that someone at the hospital told her it didn't hurt. Most nurses hand the baby back and say, "Oh he didn't cry at all!". Makes me want to uke .


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

When I was pregnant and researching circ (I had a girl so that's an issue for another day, thank God) I read the same thing. I was leaning toward that prodecure should we have decided to circ b/c of what I read. When I have a boy, I'll be spending lots of time in the circ boards learning all about it.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

The denial is such an amazing thing - no one would claim that it would be painless if same technique was used to cut any other part on human body...but boys are worthless. I guess it makes easier to slice them if one tells these kind of lies to oneself.

sick.sick.sick.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

It may also help to point them to actual descriptions of the surgery (even pro-circ sites have them and they rarely seem benign.

Also this was posted here recently:
Here's a comparison from the American Family Physicians of the different circumcision techniques:
From: http://www.findarticles.com/p/articl..._17281985/pg_5
Neonatal circumcision techniques
*TABLE 1 Comparison of Circumcision Techniques*

*Procedure Characteristics*
Mogen Induces crush injury to prepuce
clamp while shielding genitalia
Prepuce surgically removed
Gomco Induces crush injury to prepuce
clamp while shielding genitalia
Prepuce surgically removed
Plastibell Induces crush injury to prepuce
device while shielding phallus
Prepuce sloughs away along with
plastic shield in three to seven days

*Procedure Advantages*
Mogen Speed
clamp Less complicated to perform
Instant result
Gomco Instant result with good cosmesis
clamp Widely used
Customized fit possible for each
infant
Plastibell Ease of use
device Widely available

*Procedure Disadvantages*
Mogen Least commonly used technique
clamp Fewer experienced operators
Gomco Higher rate of shaft denudation
clamp More time intensive
More complicated to perform
Plastibell Slightly higher incidence of infection
device Final result not immediately apparent

And can you truly imagine choosing between these pros/cons when you can just avoid it all together???

Blech.

Jessica


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

Those photos are just so horrible. How can anyone do this to little babies? How horribly sick and inhuman.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Before I really looked into circ I thought the same thing!
I read it in some American Baby magazine or something









I really had no idea how any type of circ was done, or how the foreskin was attached etc.

SO glad my MW gave me some info when I was pg with DS #1. And I'm really glad DD wasn't a boy, cause we would've circd if she had been







:


----------



## mommyswenn (May 23, 2004)

My nephew was circumcised with the plastibell method. I don't know if they put it on too tightly or what, but they day after his circ he was screaming in pain and it was actually cutting in to his penis. My sil took him to the ER and they had to cut it off. He has a scar on his penis (shaft, not glans) which I think is from this.








:


----------



## Mamm2 (Apr 19, 2004)

I thank God every day that DS was not circ. I would never have forgiven myself. I did not do the research I should have done, and my ds would have paid for my ignorance. No, I never would have forgiven myself.

Just knowing that I almost circ fills me with such anguish, I can't imagine what my state of mind would be right now if I would have done it.







:

I have alot of compassion for mothers who did it, because I truly believe most of them have no idea what the surgery entails. Ignorance is not an excuse, but I understand. I was angry at my mw who never talked to me about circ, nor my friends. In fact my sister circ her two boys, something I have a hard time dealing with.

I can't wait until we talk about circumcision as a thing of the past, and we will not need this board. I hope it happens in the next twenty years.

Anyway, I am just rambling


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

Twins: Those photos are just so horrible. *How can anyone do this to little babies?* How horribly sick and inhuman.
Because a male baby's pain is considered to be _unimportant_ in our society. It speaks volumns about how "we" regard males as almost inhuman and not deserving of any mercy.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I always thought that the plastibell sounded like the most painful of the common circumcision methods. Leaving a device on a boys penis for a week-week and a half until part of his penis rots away and drops off along with the device! That is painless, how???!!!

Plus, I've read input from more than one doctor saying that the plastibell has (in their experience) the highest rate of complications.

~Nay


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steve's Wife* 
I was leaning toward that prodecure should we have decided to circ b/c of what I read. When I have a boy, I'll be spending lots of time in the circ boards learning all about it.

Does this mean you would still possibly circ if you have a boy someday??


----------



## birthgreeter (Aug 31, 2006)

When I worked as a nurse oh so long ago, I had to assist on these too many times. If anyone doubts, tell them from someone who has had to watch them done, all three ways, they HURT. period. The baby's dont just cry from being straped down, they cry when the needle goes into the flesh to inject the xylo., and to cut the flesh. (sorry to be graphic)


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

I have read the plastibell advertised as being bloodless(by the company that makes them, docs who use them ect.), I think some parents interpret this to mean it is "cutless" or even "painless" as well.

Take care,
Tara


----------

